# Don'tcha just hate it...



## rocky1 (Oct 20, 2018)

When you put a game camera out in a spot you'd really rather not hunt, and come up with something like this 2 days later!!

Reactions: Like 8 | Funny 1


----------



## Tom Smart (Oct 20, 2018)

rocky1 said:


> When you put a game camera out in a spot you'd really rather not hunt, and come up with something like this 2 days later!!
> 
> View attachment 154485


Well, don’t put a camera there. Duh.

Reactions: Agree 1 | Funny 9


----------



## Eric Rorabaugh (Oct 20, 2018)

Buddy of mine went to Ohio (probably a high fence area) and killed this earlier in the week. The brute scored 218.

Reactions: Like 2 | Way Cool 5


----------



## rocky1 (Oct 20, 2018)

Last time I put a camera back there, I had more bear and hogs than deer. Think I had one little spike, and a little 4 or 5 pt., lots of does and yearlings on camera. Flock of turkey passed through on a regular basis. Drove up on a bear in there on the mule, looked at me like he was contemplating me or the mule one for lunch. It's a good location for game, nice little natural trail I cleaned up leads off into a big low land marshy area to the south, (_left side of picture_). River is only half mile or so to the west (_behind the deer_). Nice set up for archery back there, probably sight the crossbow in, dig out the ground blind, and give it a whirl.

Reactions: Like 2


----------



## rocky1 (Oct 20, 2018)

Eric Rorabaugh said:


> Buddy of mine went to Ohio (probably a high fence area) and killed this earlier in the week. The brute scored 218.
> 
> View attachment 154486



Hate to say it, but yeah that looks like it may be a pen raised buck. Was the 218 before or after deductions? Looks like a whole lot more than that going on there honestly. After deductions, I guess it's possible if they scored him as a typical.


----------



## Eric Rorabaugh (Oct 20, 2018)

Don't know yet. I haven't been able to talk to him. It's probably net if I had to guess due to mass and length. Looks like a typical to me. Unless there's something I don't see. I'd hate to know what it cost though. I don't know if I could PAY for a buck. Can't eat the horns and they're not even good to stir the pot with. All it is is to keep those dang taxidermist's in business. 


Just a jab there Barry!

Reactions: Like 2 | Funny 3


----------



## Graybeard (Oct 21, 2018)

Any CWD down your way?


----------



## rocky1 (Oct 21, 2018)

Not to date David... Or, at least not any that they recognize and admit.


----------



## gman2431 (Oct 21, 2018)

Graybeard said:


> Any CWD down your way?



They are trying to slaughter every deer standing around here because of it... not gonna be many left after the next couple seasons. My county has unlimited doe tags


----------



## Lou Currier (Oct 21, 2018)

rocky1 said:


> When you put a game camera out in a spot you'd really rather not hunt, and come up with something like this 2 days later!!
> 
> View attachment 154485



That thing looks like it is starving...you need to feed them better

Reactions: Agree 1


----------



## rocky1 (Oct 21, 2018)

Year before last they looked worse Lou. Last year they didn't look too bad. This year, they look poor again, although with the rain we've had they've had a bumper crop of goodies to eat. FWC didn't seem to be concerned about it year before last! 

2019-2020 season Game and Fish here wants to restrict the numbers taken to increase the population and afford us a chance at bigger bucks Cody. They've already implemented horn size restrictions throughout most of the state, trying to increase trophy potential and limit the number of deer taken. However, in the same proposed legislation to limit the number of deer hunters can take, it states that deer taken by depredation permit don't count toward the proposed season limits. They probably didn't like my comments because I told them that if we had enough deer that we needed depredation permits, it would seem to me that we had too damn many deer already, and limiting the number of deer one could take was not an acceptable remedy. That obviously hunters were not taking enough deer. Likewise, they refuse to implement a Bear Hunting Season, although the science does support a population capable of supporting a season on them, when they know Bear are taking a substantial number of deer.

And, adding to the blatant stupidity in that proposal... They plan to establish a 24 hour call line, that hunters are supposed to call in and report the deer they take, so that hunters can call in and police themselves, and put an end to their own hunting season. How many folks here think that a bunch of renegade rednecks are going to call the FWC call line, and report every deer they take, so that they can stop hunting, when they're paying thousands of dollars annually for a hunting lease?

Reactions: Like 1


----------



## Mr. Peet (Oct 21, 2018)

Eric Rorabaugh said:


> Buddy of mine went to Ohio (probably a high fence area) and killed this earlier in the week. The brute scored 218.
> 
> View attachment 154486



Be careful of your friends there Eric, now days 'black face' is frowned upon... even for those that are dark to start ...

Reactions: Funny 3


----------



## CWS (Oct 21, 2018)

rocky1 said:


> Last time I put a camera back there, I had more bear and hogs than deer. Think I had one little spike, and a little 4 or 5 pt., lots of does and yearlings on camera. Flock of turkey passed through on a regular basis. Drove up on a bear in there on the mule, looked at me like he was contemplating me or the mule one for lunch. It's a good location for game, nice little natural trail I cleaned up leads off into a big low land marshy area to the south, (_left side of picture_). River is only half mile or so to the west (_behind the deer_). Nice set up for archery back there, probably sight the crossbow in, dig out the ground blind, and give it a whirl.


a bear in there on the mule, To bad you didn't get a picture of that.


----------



## Eric Rorabaugh (Oct 21, 2018)

That better?

Reactions: Funny 3


----------



## Mr. Peet (Oct 21, 2018)

Eric Rorabaugh said:


> That better?
> 
> 
> View attachment 154515



Bluemen, so late 90's...sure that is so much better. Now those are friends worth having...

Reactions: Like 1


----------



## Kenbo (Oct 29, 2018)

Eric Rorabaugh said:


> That better?
> 
> 
> View attachment 154515

Reactions: Funny 3


----------



## rocky1 (Oct 29, 2018)

He had to come back and rub it in! Funny how he always does this during work hours.

Reactions: Like 1


----------



## Tom Smart (Oct 29, 2018)

rocky1 said:


> He had to come back and rub it in! Funny how he always does this during work hours.
> 
> View attachment 154877
> 
> ...


You are going to have to change your mind about hunting there or take the dang camera out.

Reactions: Agree 1


----------



## Mike1950 (Oct 29, 2018)

Our limit has always been one deer. used to be Buck only now it seems we have so many variables nobody could keep track of it. I could kill them off the front porch with rocks and the count of vehicle killed deer for hiway between me and freeway about 3 miles is usually about 30 for this month and Nov. But I am sure game dept knows what they are doing-just ask them.


----------



## rocky1 (Oct 29, 2018)

Yeah... Going to limit is to 3 per year, but in the same paragraph, deer taken under depredation permit do not count. I'm thinking if you gotta have depredation permits, you have too many deer already, so limiting the take is kinda ridiculous.

Reactions: Agree 1


----------



## Eric Rorabaugh (Oct 29, 2018)

Here in Virginia, the season limit is different east/west of the Blue Ridge. East side of the state can take 6. Only 3 can be antlered. West side of the state can take 5. Only 2 antlered. The problem is, most people now are rack hunters. We have TOO MANY does. We issue so many depradation permits, it's crazy. But they won't increase the limits on does. Same way with black bear. The bear dog hunters don't kill that many. Only if it's a big one. They just like to run their dogs but hate when we issue a permit for bear because they are destroying a farmers crop. If no one has seen what a bear will do to a cornfield, its crazy.


----------



## Mike1950 (Oct 29, 2018)

rocky1 said:


> Yeah... Going to limit is to 3 per year, but in the same paragraph, deer taken under depredation permit do not count. I'm thinking if you gotta have depredation permits, you have too many deer already, so limiting the take is kinda ridiculous.


Our depredation are in the Orchard areas- we grow 60-70% of apples in US. deer and elk can be problematic. Big elk feeding station outside Yakima- you can see 1000 + there in winter


----------



## rocky1 (Oct 30, 2018)

Eric Rorabaugh said:


> Here in Virginia, the season limit is different east/west of the Blue Ridge. East side of the state can take 6. Only 3 can be antlered. West side of the state can take 5. Only 2 antlered. The problem is, most people now are rack hunters. We have TOO MANY does. We issue so many depradation permits, it's crazy. But they won't increase the limits on does. Same way with black bear. The bear dog hunters don't kill that many. Only if it's a big one. They just like to run their dogs but hate when we issue a permit for bear because they are destroying a farmers crop. If no one has seen what a bear will do to a cornfield, its crazy.




The Commission's reasoning is... It will increase the population and increase trophy potential. I have 28 acres here, I have 25 - 30 deer feeding on it. 14 - 15 of which are bucks. 2 of which have desirable racks. The remainder are inbred morphadites, I don't think increasing numbers further, or limiting the size of rack one can take, is going to increase rack size. In fact, I'm pretty damned sure that mathematically the odds are against that, when I have 12 f-ed up racks breeding does and only 2 desirable racks! HELLO!!

Reactions: Agree 2


----------

